# lost my ego on shoshone



## h2h2 (Jun 1, 2007)

I lost my dark purple dagger ego on shoshone may 29th. I believe it is somewhere on the grizzly to two rivers section now. I also lost my seven 2 paddle, its older and black with purple handles. If you find it please let me know. Thanks


----------

